# Sandusky Coal Docks?



## Eye Spy (Sep 14, 2006)

I used to catch a lot of perch off the coal docks 8-10 years ago but haven't seen or heard of anyone fishing there lately. I stopped by yesterday and there wasn't anyone out. Anyone have any info.?


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

Myself and a friend did pretty good there before the warm up.We started getting them at another spot closer to home so we never went back.I have no idea what the ice is like now.


----------

